# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Next! Fitness, A.I. powered gym, Eden Fitness Inc., San Fransisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Eden Fitness Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Next! Fitness - the gym of the future

Jan 30, 2020




> Our app builds a 100% customized workout for you. Smart
> mirrors guide you from exercise to exercise. Workouts are
> automatically tracked with A.I. powered sensors.
> 
> We’ll track your reps, weight lifted, and rest right on the
> screen. See your progress in real time!

----------

